# My Stash! I'm heart broken!



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I packed up all the rest of my yarn and knitting supplies this afternoon. I could have cried! It seemed like I was consigning my children to boxy caves! Everytime I pulled a skein or a set of colors out to put in box I thought "I should make _____ for _____(name) with this!". I kept out my current WIP and a few skeins for emergencies! I put all my patterns in one box and the 3 ring binders in another. At least they are in one place. I signed the lease with my dtr and her hb yesterday for 6/1 move in here and I'll be moving in the interim to my rental. Sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't worry. When your emergency skeins run low you can spend some quality hours at a new yarn shop. Your babies will be waiting patiently for you. (yarn)
All my best wishes!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Awwwww it will be okay from 1 Michigander to another :wink: :wink:


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

only temporarily boxed though .. right????


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They will be waiting for you!!!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

scotslass said:


> only temporarily boxed though .. right????


Right!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have boxes and boxes in storage. I can feel your pain!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

But think how happy you will be when you are unpacking and putting them in your new place! You'll be grinning again!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Whew!! I thought you were going to say that it was all going bye-bye never to be seen by you again ... I almost cried! It's only temporary ... and like said above, you can always check out new yarn stores where you will be living. Good Luck from another Michigander!!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

i am DETERMINED not to buy anything new until I finish something already in progress!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Just remember: "this too shall pass". And think of the fun you will have opening all those boxes! Almost like Christmas.  
Another Michigander wishing you well.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

All you Michiganders! LOL! What fun. I'm only moving 2 miles up the road. I'll be 1 mile from one dtr and 3 miles from the one here. Grandma is going into Daycare for the grands!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Will you be able to have your fur babies go with you?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Blimey I thought you were giving up knitting/crocheting!!! 

I hope your move goes smoothly and you are very happy in your new home.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I can imagine your pain, but then think of the excuse to go and buy some more as yours is all packed away. :lol:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> i am DETERMINED not to buy anything new until I finish something already in progress!!!


I'm smiling ... thinking who I can bet that you'll be shopping before finishing. <VBG>


----------



## lwildeman (Apr 22, 2013)

mjzorn said:


> i am DETERMINED not to buy anything new until I finish something already in progress!!!


I wish you luck with that one!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Imagine how excited you'll be to unpack everything...and how organized everything will be!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Will you be able to have your fur babies go with you?


Yes! That was a deal breaker on another house-No dogs or cats. I don't have a cat but the no dogs? Never! I understand a landlord's reticence in having dogs and the damage they can inflict on a house.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, you will miss them terribly but they will come back! Your friend janet


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> But think how happy you will be when you are unpacking and putting them in your new place! You'll be grinning again!


I agree Stablebummom....onward to a new "adventure"....best of luck....


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> All you Michiganders! LOL! What fun. I'm only moving 2 miles up the road. I'll be 1 mile from one dtr and 3 miles from the one here. Grandma is going into Daycare for the grands!


Thats what I think I am going to be thinking about doing here. Problems with the x mother in law watching the boys and only making time for my Granddaughter and totally messing up the 2 older boys. I would feel better if I had them and know they were safe and well.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Best wishes on what's to come for you! Change can be hard, but is also enlivening. I hope you will be surprised and delighted when you re-open your boxed goods and re-discover the treasures within!


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Where is KEWEDIN in Michigan??



Patty Sutter said:


> Just remember: "this too shall pass". And think of the fun you will have opening all those boxes! Almost like Christmas.
> Another Michigander wishing you well.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

good luck to you with your new adventures. moving is difficult for whatever reason I should know I have moved enough. I do not plan to move anywhere anymore I am here. So again may your new move fill your life and may you soon rescue your stash


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure you packed them carefully and lovingly and "told" them you will be back soon! Just think of the excitement when you unpack...like having a birthday!! And there's always the yarn store.......good wishes sent your way!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Best to you as this transition unfolds. Your yarn will still be the most beautifully colored in all the land--behind mine of course !~! Good luck with this adventure.


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

I experienced the same thing in August when I relocated. The reunion with my stash was SWEET! And they had "friends" to join them so everyone enjoyed the new "growing family." You will as well.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> i am DETERMINED not to buy anything new until I finish something already in progress!!!


Good luck with that! I did the same and have been good about it so far! But summer is coming and there is the cutest, most wonderful yarn shop near the cottage. They have sheep, goats, and one llama that they shear and spin from. They give classes in spinning, dyeing, knitting, crocheting, painting and jewelry making! I know I'll be there buying more wonderful yarn!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

You'll make it. Consider something very simple to keep out in like shopping bag that you can carry with your purse, that you can work on when you take a rest. I've not come across my needles yet. Since hubby got some new ones for me. But I've not got MY room 'woman cave'... organized yet. Being so very limited really bugs me. My mind wants to but the body just not keeping up any more. Enough about me...you'll be fine. Sounds like you've got things very organized. Get'er done!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

We are such a sad bunch.we have these strange addictions that we actually foster rather than trying to rid ourselves of them. Then we share them with each other and we each understand how the others feel. 
Be sure to keep enough of your babies with you that you don't have too much withdrawal, knowing that soon, you will all be together again. Please be sure that your packed babies are easily accessible, it will make your separation easier to bear.
You also want to be sure your computer and Internet access are handy, you don't want to have that to worry about as well.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I feel your pain as I have been packing (not very quickly) my stamps and card making stuff away to be moved. I have yet to pack the yarn but that will be difficult also. I am planning a move south to Florida, but have to sell my house first... and that means packing everything. somehow we will get through this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

keep repeat, "I will get through this" as many times as you need! When we traveled cross country on hubby's job move I had a cross stitch with me as knitting takes up so much more room! But I had something!


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I had to pack up my looms, spinning wheels and most of my yarn until I was able to sell my house and move. Traumatic to say the least! And it took 5 years to get the house sold, but I now am back with all my stuff and loving it in a new home. Needless to say that in those five years, some things got "replaced", which didn't help the moving process.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

At least you were smart enough to have a project with you! I got so involved with clearing out stuff (not my stash!) that I forgot entirely to bring anything with me to knit! Imagine -- I've had to find yarn stores in a new area and buy all new stuff to work on/with! What a shame! ;o)

I'm proof you can survive having your stash in storage!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Chocolate....remember chocolate helps all panic situations...
julie


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

brynmawr said:


> Where is KEWEDIN in Michigan??


Kewadin is northeast of Traverse City, northeast of Elk Rapids.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

brynmawr said:


> Where is KEWEDIN in Michigan??


Hi there! Normally I'd just say, "Up North, west side." Being you are not from MI-Here's a link. As most of northern MI, it is a beautiful area as it is on the water and near Lake MI.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.46340616,d.aWM&biw=1600&bih=799&q=Map+Kewadin+MI&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x4d4acceb3f67a915:0x3df90761efd3f89,Kewadin,+Milton,+MI&gl=us&sa=X&ei=tQORUY-SCZLuqwHpk4C4Ag&ved=0CCwQ8gEwAA


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> We are such a sad bunch.we have these strange addictions that we actually foster rather than trying to rid ourselves of them. Then we share them with each other and we each understand how the others feel.
> Be sure to keep enough of your babies with you that you don't have too much withdrawal, knowing that soon, you will all be together again. Please be sure that your packed babies are easily accessible, it will make your separation easier to bear.
> You also want to be sure your computer and Internet access are handy, you don't want to have that to worry about as well.


LOL! For sure, how'd I ever know a few years ago that I'd become so attached? Possibly because I transferred that energy from horseback riding to knitting? My "babies" are in boxes marked STUDY-my all purpose room in the new house. They will be right on top! My phone number, internet and email will all be the same and transferred in one day! I've had this phone # since 1973! Lord! I don't want to have to remember a new one! 
One thing about being a Libra (and moving a gazillion times in my childhood) I DON'T LIKE CHANGE! I keep telling myself how much cheaper it will be to live there, that it's on a quiet low traveled road, has a nice shady yard, is right next door to a friend of mine, there are horses in the field behind, still very close to both sets of grandchildren. On and On and on.....
:thumbup: :arrow: I will survive this.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

At least you have a stash. My basement flooded while out of town, kids cleaned up and threw everything out


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I understand your pain. I have so much stuff relating to knitting until it started to depress me, just looking at it. When I packed a lot of it and put it away, it actually helped because, like you, I would look at certain yarns, patterns, etc, and promise myself that I would be making this or that. At my age, there is absolutely no way that I will ever be able to get around to doing all of that. So, "out of sight, out of mind." Packing tons of stuff away has helped me to keep my sanity! There's always a brighter side to everything! 

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

scotslass wrote:
only temporarily boxed though .. right????

Right!

Stablebummom


Whew ..... I was getting worried ..... So glad you weren't getting rid of "The Stash" xx


----------



## patty k (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Luck! I give you much credit if you can do that. I tried...it didn't work!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am learning how you feel. I'll be going into an assisted living place where I share a room, bathroom, closet and dresser. I too am going thru my stash to give to friends and donations to arious places. It is heartbtreaking. But I will have to give up my 3 fur buddies. and I just got the dog 3 weeks ago. Things are moving too fast. And I had hoped I would stay in my home in the end. Best wishes to you. I've known others who have worked with the activities director and became volunteer teachers of nknitting and crochet. Could take thier stash and donate it there. So all is not lost.Try to make lemonade from lemons!!


----------



## Becky O (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that's what I tell myself every time I buy more yarn. But some how I end up with even more. My stash is growing right along with all the projects I keep finding to do LOL


----------



## Kaffee Tante (Jan 13, 2012)

I just made a complicated move also and have boxed up all my stashes-yarn and material, so I empathize with you. I left out one project, a Norwegian sweater for my husband, but it is getting too hot to work with wool now. I see it as an opportunity to buy that cotton yarn I have been wanting to try. lol


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah, like everyone else, I thought you had to be giving it all away or something like that.

You know what...to get my house cleaned out and organized, I've thought of renting a small storage spot, putting a lot of my yarns in there, putting in a battery light and rocking chair and when I needed some new yarn, just going and sitting and relaxing, while looking thru the bins!! sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Madelon (Mar 14, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Kewadin is northeast of Traverse City, northeast of Elk Rapids.


Patty, for some reason, your name seems familiar to me. 
I have a log cottage in Inwood Harbor on the East Bay side. Several years ago a distant relative that my daughter Mariann found while she was working on our family tree, came to meet us. By chance was it you?


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks - I had not heard of it. My sister is in Sutton's Bay so sounds like it could be her way. A couple of real nice shops in Traverse City and Cedar.



m2hvnfn said:


> Kewadin is northeast of Traverse City, northeast of Elk Rapids.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> But think how happy you will be when you are unpacking and putting them in your new place! You'll be grinning again!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> All you Michiganders! LOL! What fun. I'm only moving 2 miles up the road. I'll be 1 mile from one dtr and 3 miles from the one here. Grandma is going into Daycare for the grands!


What a wonderful thing to do! I have been watching my Granddaughter going on 2 years now. Can't say it's been easy. But she has her moments. Hopefully she will carry those memories of spending her time with me while her parents work. I moved across the State to be able to do this for my Son and his wife. She is 3 years old now.


----------



## armida Baker (May 12, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I am moving from WA state to AZ and can't take all my yarn. Having a garage sale, hope they'll go to good homes. Best part, I look forward to hitting all the yarn shops in and around Yuma. 

Armida Baker


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope this gives you a laugh. I'm a compulsive re-organizer. Always trying a better way to storage things... everything from yarn to photos. Even shoes... Yes, I'm a nut. Well, 2 years ago I made it a goal to reduce my yarn stash. And I did use a lot. But not as much as I thought. I was really patting myself on the back for the past few months every time I went to pull some yarn. BUT THEN....My community is having a yard sale in 2 weeks so I thought it was time to go into the storage area and get rid of "some stuff". What a surprise when I opened two Rubbermaid containers and discovered tons of yarn. Yarn I don't even remember buying. So it seems I really hadn't done as well "using up" my stash... I had just relocated a lot of it. On the positive side, I'm enjoying immensely planning what to do with this yarn. Because I have no idea what I bought it to make.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Everything will be fine! I recently found a box in the basement that had never been unpacked from my last move. It contained lots of yarn and an unfinished Barbie ball gown, still on the needles. (My daughter is now 42). In trying to finish the gown, I realized why it is unfinished. The stitches are so tiny and tight I can barely move them. No way could I bind off. I guess I put it away hoping for divine intervention. Good luck with your move!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Just look at it as a good excuse to visit a (or maybe several) lys. What a hardship!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Right!


  :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You can do do this. You are brave. You are strong.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Are you moving away from Augusta?


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh the pain of packing up, but that will make the joy of unpacking even greater! I can't wait to hear how you're getting on. The best of luck to you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Good luck with the move, even though it isn't far, it is still traumatic. Packing is a pain, putting away your stash is traumatic, too. Just think of the fun you will have unpacking with the help of your grand children. 
Good luck and God bless. 
Hugs


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hope the move goes smoothly. Think of the fun opening your boxes of yarn and patterns.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

pfarley4106 said:


> I hope this gives you a laugh. I'm a compulsive re-organizer. Always trying a better way to storage things... everything from yarn to photos. Even shoes... Yes, I'm a nut. Well, 2 years ago I made it a goal to reduce my yarn stash. And I did use a lot. But not as much as I thought. I was really patting myself on the back for the past few months every time I went to pull some yarn. BUT THEN....My community is having a yard sale in 2 weeks so I thought it was time to go into the storage area and get rid of "some stuff". What a surprise when I opened two Rubbermaid containers and discovered tons of yarn. Yarn I don't even remember buying. So it seems I really hadn't done as well "using up" my stash... I had just relocated a lot of it. On the positive side, I'm enjoying immensely planning what to do with this yarn. Because I have no idea what I bought it to make.


Hi that's what I do, every time I am in yarn store pick up two or three yarns figure it should be enough for something some day having no idea what the something or someday might be, concentrating on learning socks and can make a nice washcloth, dishcloth bag, ugh, already so heavy, I have slowly been amassing quite a stash, happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> All you Michiganders! LOL! What fun. I'm only moving 2 miles up the road. I'll be 1 mile from one dtr and 3 miles from the one here. Grandma is going into Daycare for the grands!


Enjoy! I raised my 17 year old granddaughter since she was 2 years old. I can hardly believe she is going to college this fall! My other granddaughter is in Scotland, 4 yr old, but I wish she was here so I could look after her!

June


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It is tough putting boxing up friends even if it is for a short period of time. Sometimes you even forget what you have.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

It'll turn out okay. You are a survivor!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I packed up all the rest of my yarn and knitting supplies this afternoon. I could have cried! It seemed like I was consigning my children to boxy caves! Everytime I pulled a skein or a set of colors out to put in box I thought "I should make _____ for _____(name) with this!". I kept out my current WIP and a few skeins for emergencies! I put all my patterns in one box and the 3 ring binders in another. At least they are in one place. I signed the lease with my dtr and her hb yesterday for 6/1 move in here and I'll be moving in the interim to my rental. Sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


But, they will be available to you when you've settled in, right? For me, my problem is worse! I'm a knitter & crocheter, but my passion is Hardanger embroidery (that's a counted thread method) and now, at 73, I've developed a tremor in my hands (the left hand is worse - and that's the holding hand!) so I have not been able to do it at all - and I have quite a stash of patterns, threads & fabric and unfinished projects and unstarted projects. Of course, there's a silver lining to my cloud! I'm back to knitting more again!


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

No tears. Your babies will be waiting for you. But I know how you feel - it's like leaving a friend - but it's only temporary. Good luck.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I have "stash"that is so old that the rubber bands have deteriorated to brittle crumbs, but the yarn is absolutely fine. Your stash will be fine when you get back to it.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea I have my mother's left over wool and she has passed away 50 yrs ago.


----------

